# Analog and Digital not matching up



## WHO TH3 MAN (May 27, 2011)

I bought a GA100-1A1 about 3 weeks ago and from the start it seems the analog hands will fall behind the digital reading of the time. Obviously this is supposed to happen by seconds or minutes over time but sometimes, after not looking at the watch for a period of time, it will be off by hours. I do the process of fixing it so it matches up again, and it works for a few days or so, then it happens again. Just wondering if this is a battery problem (who knows how long it was on the shelf before I bought it) or something else? For what its worth, when I bought it I went on my honeymoon the day after and I figured maybe it was from all the flying, underwater swimming, going through metal detectors etc... But since coming home it has still happened...


----------



## BrendanSilent (Jan 8, 2011)

my friend had this same thing happen, how do you fix it even in the temporary? i couldnt figure out how to fix it and im the one who bought it for him.


----------



## kurzjak (Oct 9, 2010)

Welcome! 
Post some pictures of your watch, it can be can watch that is fake. 
I have seen many GA-100 repliques.


----------



## Sedi (May 21, 2007)

Digital and analogue time are synchronized on the GA-100, not like on the older ana-digi models with the extra hand-set mode - but even on those the seconds are synced so you usually only have to adjust the hours and minutes when changing between DST on or off. On the GA-100 there can be some reasons why the hands are out of sync - strong shock or magnetism. In your case I think the hands might actually have become loose from their stems - otherwise I couldn't explain deviations of a few hours between digital and analogue time. Might be a case for a watch maker - should be an easy fix, too.

cheers, Sedi


----------



## Chaos215bar2 (Apr 10, 2010)

When you fix the hands, are you re-zeroing the analog hands? If so, then whatever's causing it, the analog hands are not always advancing when they should. On this watch, the analog hands normally advance 3 times every minute, perfectly tracking the digital time. When you change the digital time, the hands are adjusted accordingly. While the watch can't read where the hands are at any given moment, it keeps track of exactly how many times they have been advanced and thus knows where they should be if every advance actually moved the hands.

The problem could potentially be the battery, though I don't think the GA-100 model is old enough that there should be watches around with dying batteries yet. I would certainly expect a dying battery to affect the motor for the analog hands before the digital readout. If a new battery doesn't fix things, then there's probably something wrong with the stepper motor or gear train itself, and Casio will need to service the watch.

Unless the watch is being stored near a magnet, that shouldn't be the problem. While a magnet can prevent the hands from moving, I haven't hear of any long-term problems on Casio watches like this using stepper motors due to exposure to magnetic fields. Rumors of metal detectors causing problems with watches are completely unfounded.


----------



## gaijin (Oct 29, 2007)

ichris?

Forgive me, but there is a ring of familiarity here ...


----------



## BrendanSilent (Jan 8, 2011)

the one i gave my friend is a white GA-100, ana-digi. i tried adjusting the minutes and hours digitally, and that made the analog hands move, but they stay 2 hours behind the digital time, couldnt get them to catch up. no idea what happened.

what's "re-zero", and how do you do it?


----------



## Chaos215bar2 (Apr 10, 2010)

See "Hand Home Position Correction" in the module 5081 manual here.


----------



## WHO TH3 MAN (May 27, 2011)

Chaos215bar2 said:


> See "Hand Home Position Correction" in the module 5081 manual here.


Yeah, done this plenty of times. Did it last night in fact, woke up this morning and its about 10 minutes behind, which is what it was yesterday before I reset it. I keep it on the my dresser near a TV, I don't know if that or the cable box maybe messing with it, ill keep it somewhere else tonight and the next few days to see what happens. Also, it shouldn't be fake as I bought it from Macy's...Here's a pic


----------



## Chaos215bar2 (Apr 10, 2010)

The cable box certainly won't be the problem. If the TV is a CRT or has large speakers, that could be the culprit. Both require large magnets to function. Just put a paper clip or something where the watch was. If it sticks to something, you've found the problem. I think it's unlikely, though.

Nice watch, by the way. I have exactly the same model.


----------



## WHO TH3 MAN (May 27, 2011)

Well, now the hands don't move at all. When I attempt the "hand home position correction" it syncs the smaller dial on top to the 12 o clock position, but the "mode" button wont respond (or any other) to advance to syncing the hour and minute hands. The buttons respond otherwise (when not doing the "hand home position correction".) Is this a battery issue or do I need to contact Casio?


----------



## Chaos215bar2 (Apr 10, 2010)

Have you tried replacing the battery? It could be that the larger hands need more power than the battery is currently providing, or the mechanism driving the large hands could be broken. Are there any other signs of a low battery? Does the light dim after turning on?

If there are no other signs of a low battery, then most likely you will need to contact Casio, but it's really impossible to say exactly what the problem is without trying to replace the battery or seeing the watch. Since this is a fairly recent model, you're unlikely to find someone who has observed exactly which portions stop working first as the battery dies.


----------



## WHO TH3 MAN (May 27, 2011)

Ok, I'm just going to change the battery and take it from there, thanks!


----------



## sendercorp (Dec 8, 2011)

WHO TH3 MAN said:


> Ok, I'm just going to change the battery and take it from there, thanks!


hello I have been reading some of the comments , well I do wonder , did your casio start working after battery replacement ? I am also going through very same problem , cannot move those arms to recalibrate after that tiny top . thank you


----------



## SdeGat (Aug 5, 2012)

Same problem with my brand new WVQ-500. Analog hands are 1h56mins behind. Weird.


----------



## Chaos215bar2 (Apr 10, 2010)

SdeGat said:


> Same problem with my brand new WVQ-500. Analog hands are 1h56mins behind. Weird.


Did you try any of the suggestions here?


----------



## SdeGat (Aug 5, 2012)

Chaos215bar2 said:


> Did you try any of the suggestions here?


Yes, I did the "Hand Home Position Correction" procedure as suggested above (and in another thread) and it seems to have done the trick. I just did not expect having to do that with that watch; I thought that was all automatic...


----------



## ShakeyJake (Dec 16, 2012)

Just hand my hands misaligned after a battery change. Thanks all in this thread.


----------

